# Vegan sexy juice



## celticpunk

Can a one hundred percent true vegan chow down on their sexual partners sex sauce? Technically, is a mans or woman's cum an animal by product? I'm veggie so it don't bother me, but if I was vegan i would still partake in her nectar


----------



## Adnil

It's impossible to be 100% vegan, but even then this will depend on the individual on what they consider an "animal by product" while still engaging in their comfort zone.


----------



## kecleon

Most people are vegan either because they care about animals or for health reasons. In both cases it's a stupid question.

But if you're vegan because you've got really bad ocd or something and think eating any animal product means the world will end then no.​


----------



## celticpunk

I guess if a vegan had extreme ocd they couldn't even kiss another vegan, because the saliva could be classed as an animal by product. Now that would be fucking stupid!


----------



## Vulture

I always understood veganism as not eating anything from animals. I believe they differentiate between human and animal. So another human's fluids would be okay. Along these lines, I remember a saying "not your mother, not your milk". Would that not mean the if it was your mother it would be your milk? 

To add a little twist, while following the train of thought, would canibalism be considered vegan??


----------



## kecleon

Well yeah, humans can give consent so it's completely different. No one's continuously force impregnating women, keeping them in cages, then stealing their kids and pumping their breasts for X hours per day.

Drinking your mother's breast milk is natural and consentual. Drinking another species milk is unnatural and doesn't occur in nature, in the case of cows milk and humans it's also unhealthy.

Cannibalism with consent I'd consider kosher( so to speak), if you were into that..


----------



## celticpunk

charmander said:


> Cannibalism with consent I'd consider kosher( so to speak), if you were into that..


 ::woot::


----------



## Odin

charmander said:


> Drinking another species milk is unnatural and doesn't occur in nature


----------



## kecleon

^ nature?


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

#bloodyvaginathread.


----------



## Odin

... it just seems common sense that incidents of cross species nursing do and can occur. 
granted it should be more common in captivity and all but even the pictures above depict wild cats nursing with a dog and a fawn... don't remember those being particularly domesticated though I could be wrong... nursing on a dog. 
now you could try google... ah here what I have found
https://awionline.org/content-types-orchid-legacy/awi-quarterly/interspecies-bonding-beyond-food-web
It all looks like a good read but this part seems relavant.

I would say nature...yea nature... are pheromones not nature?... 

I suppose I'm biased as I like dairy... milk... exct...



> Instances of cross-species bonds involving young animals are also common. These occurrences can be attributed to maternal instinct and young animals' readiness to bond with others. *"Part of the reason for this is that very young mammals have pheromones that give them a characteristic 'baby smell,'" says Dr. Coren.* The relationship between Suzie, a British bulldog, and her adopted squirrels is one example. Suzie became the adoptive mother of three orphaned squirrels and eventually even nursed them.
> *
> Game wardens at Samburu National Park in Kenya reported a lioness who adopted six baby oryx in the span of a year.* The lioness has been said to be protective of the same calves who would normally represent a meal to a lion.* Wildlife conservationist Daphne Sheldrick noted that cases such as these are rare, but they do exist. "It does happen, but it's quite unusual," she says.* "Lions, like all the other species, including human beings, have this kind of feeling for babies."


----------



## Odin

Fox Spirit said:


> #bloodyvaginathread.



Hahaha... someone needs to bring that thread back to LIFE!
I've already contributed my fair share of enthusiastic posts.

...


----------



## Vulture

This is the dumbest thread on stp


----------



## shabti

celticpunk said:


> Can a one hundred percent true vegan chow down on their sexual partners sex sauce? Technically, is a mans or woman's cum an animal by product? I'm veggie so it don't bother me, but if I was vegan i would still partake in her nectar



It's consent.

A cow doesn't have the capacity to give consent for the use of it's fluids or whatever.

A human being does. 

For example, when i get my boyfriend off, I swallow. No problem there. I want to swallow, so does he.

Because it's mutually agreed upon, his "animal" proteins aren't taken by force, but given up willingly.

Veganism isn't about abstaining from all animals, it's about abastaining from the mistreatment of animals.

As long as yur sexual partener consents, then it's not coerced, and therefore stilll vegan.


----------



## Vulture

shabti said:


> It's consent.
> 
> A cow doesn't have the capacity to give consent for the use of it's fluids or whatever.
> 
> A human being does.
> 
> For example, when i get my boyfriend off, I swallow. No problem there. I want to swallow, so does he.
> 
> Because it's mutually agreed upon, his "animal" proteins aren't taken by force, but given up willingly.
> 
> Veganism isn't about abstaining from all animals, it's about abastaining from the mistreatment of animals.
> 
> As long as yur sexual partener consents, then it's not coerced, and therefore stilll vegan.


Thus retaining your vegan superpowers


----------



## shabti

more like the ability to shit without feeling tortured. Only vegan super[ower Ive ever gotten is moar consistent shats, more consistent energy. Nada mas.


----------



## Vulture

shabti said:


> more like the ability to shit without feeling tortured. Only vegan super[ower Ive ever gotten is moar consistent shats, more consistent energy. Nada mas.


I foundit hard as he'll to be a vegetarian on the road. Are you vegan on the road? How do you do it, if you are...


----------



## kecleon

^ I think yeah, it's hard but if you can buy a couple small things it makes it a lot easier. For example if you can buy some tortillas, nuts or seeds and humous that's easy under €5 then you can get free bread, salads and vegetables pretty easily or for little money - slice and combine. It's difficult because you need to think ahead if you want to eat well (ie. Not chips, cereal, bread and other petrol station food..).

Odin, by in nature I meant and should have said wild - all those animals are at least one domesticated and they are all being kept by humans. I agree other animals could raise other animals like birds and maybe at some point a wolf has nursed a fox or vice versa though i doubt it a little, but regardless the point is it's unnatural to be drinking the nursing milk of another animal. Especially since we're adults (I assume ). Regardless of all that being right or wrong dairy and the dairy industry is just ridiculously cruel and what they do unnatural by every definition.


----------



## Odin

Vulture said:


> This is the dumbest thread on stp


^Yea... it is.


----------



## Odin

shabti said:


> A cow doesn't have the capacity to give consent for the use of it's fluids or whatever.



I humbly and respectively disagree... in the context of industrial mass productions... yes... that sucks. It's a reality we live with...

But in the context of me going back to being a "Farmer Boy" like Almonzo Wilder in those Little HOuse on the Prairie novs oh yea... (Husband of Laura raise the barn) epic novels of my child hood.

Where I would raise my calves and clean their stalls and feed them carrots and rub their bellies and udders...

YEa my girls gonna wanna gimme some dat sweet sweet milk. ::cigar::



charmander said:


> the dairy industry is just ridiculously cruel



This is the only thing I agree with you so far I think.

Basically. My core argument is ... you seem to think YOU can DEFINE what is nature..

News flash all of existence is nature.


To paraphrase a hero of mine.

Georgie that old fuck Carlin.

RIP

... he said something like...

"Fuck for all you know humans exist cuz planet earth said hey we want some Plastic... and now we got plastic... but Earth is not fucked... earth will keep on going on... it's humans that are fucked."


Okay, I've broken the rule more than anyone. (we are off topic).
THIS is more or less supposed to be a thread on cum, precum, dick sweat, ball drippings, pussy juice, labia cheese, Fine Spotted Dick Artfully Aged Formundu, Dingleberries and Belly lint.

(For a reserved fellow imagination goes a LONG way.)

Lets keep it on topic. (I'm out)


----------



## kecleon

Yeah you're right everything is nature, if you see it that way, but i guess it's coming down to a definition and yours is probably right.. To me humans barely participate in what I consider nature, like the natural world, but I also see the argument that we're a product of nature so everything we do is nature.

But nature to me I look at everything else animals, plants, even bacteria, funghi, and see it all as a beautiful cycle where everything is connected and depends on each other, all these things are linked to one another and it all works so amazingly as a whole thing, it makes me sad 99.9% of people don't participate in that cycle instead we try super hard to have nothing to do with it. I know because of that we have all these things and live way longer and don't starve and all that shit but I often wonder if its really better given we're ruining the world for everything else and destroying all these cycles and connections that took forever to form, I see us as quite unnatural in that way.


----------



## celticpunk

charmander said:


> Yeah you're right everything is nature, if you see it that way, but i guess it's coming down to a definition and yours is probably right.. To me humans barely participate in what I consider nature, like the natural world, but I also see the argument that we're a product of nature so everything we do is nature.
> 
> But nature to me I look at everything else animals, plants, even bacteria, funghi, and see it all as a beautiful cycle where everything is connected and depends on each other, all these things are linked to one another and it all works so amazingly as a whole thing, it makes me sad 99.9% of people don't participate in that cycle instead we try super hard to have nothing to do with it. I know because of that we have all these things and live way longer and don't starve and all that shit but I often wonder if its really better given we're ruining the world for everything else and destroying all these cycles and connections that took forever to form, I see us as quite unnatural in that way.



I could not agree more.. And without nature's beautiful cycle us humans would not even exist.


----------



## shabti

Odin said:


> I humbly and respectively disagree... in the context of industrial mass productions... yes... that sucks. It's a reality we live with...
> 
> But in the context of me going back to being a "Farmer Boy" like Almonzo Wilder in those Little HOuse on the Prairie novs oh yea... (Husband of Laura raise the barn) epic novels of my child hood.
> 
> Where I would raise my calves and clean their stalls and feed them carrots and rub their bellies and udders...
> 
> YEa my girls gonna wanna gimme some dat sweet sweet milk. ::cigar::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only thing I agree with you so far I think.
> 
> Basically. My core argument is ... you seem to think YOU can DEFINE what is nature..
> 
> News flash all of existence is nature.
> 
> 
> Lets keep it on topic. (I'm out)



---> well no shit. The "natural" environment for YOUR cows is one where they need a human to come in and 
feed them and rub their udders. Of course they're happy when that occurs.  I'll be the first one to admit there are definitely ways to convince other creatures that you are a kind of god who should be able to rip shit off their body whenever.

We have lots of animal rescue cats in our kitchen. I am god to them. And yes, when I get off my lazy ass and decide to put food in their bowl, they do seem quite happy.

A cow can't give consent because it cant'. In other words, you've created a 'natural' environment (just like the feed lots) where they have to consent or feel lots of pain.

Consent can't be at the point of a gun, and still be consent.

I have no doubt that they're happy as fuck when you come to milk them.

I also have no doubt that they lack the ability to go off and decide on their own how
the milk should be used.

I.e., no consent. No autonomy, no. 

Hell no.

And.....since the topic is weird ass bodily fluids, look up

"somatic cell count"

the amount of pus that allowed to enter industrialized milk and still be considered safe.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Farts aren't vegan either...


----------



## TMG51

Reminds me of a joke. 
Q: How do you know when you meet a vegan? 
A: Don't worry, he'll fuckin' tell you.

As an aside, a gay couple in Germany with a vore fetish attempted the consensual cannibalism thing and documented the consent on video prior to the act. They still called it murder and convicted him.


----------

